# abstinent for 2 days...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I want to share my goal for tomorrow:

...to get another abstinent day under my belt. Abstinence for me is no _*refined sugar.*_Thanks for reading!

Leilanistar :b

I am worth abstinence. :lol :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, Becky! :thanks :sas :banana 

L.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I thought you were going to be talking about abstinence as in not having sex....I was gonna ask if I could have your "problem"


----------

